
Github Student Developer Pack includes Visual Studio and Dreamspark - zeusly
http://github.cmail2.com/t/i-l-suthkl-ahrsiki-y/
======
whitehat2k9
tl;dr Nothing new, Microsoft just increased the Dreamspark program's
visibility by making it part of the GitHub Student Developer Pack.

------
SuperKlaus
Real URL:
[https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)

------
zeusly
Sorry for the weird URL. There's no blog post yet, just an E-Mail it got:

´´´ Microsoft Joins the Student Developer Pack Hi there @zeusly,

Happy New Year from the folks at GitHub Education.

To help you get your semester underway, we have some exciting announcements
about the Student Developer Pack, events that are on our radar, an opportunity
to get an hour of programming mentorship for free, and ways to shine a light
on how GitHub is being used in your classes.

backpack illustration New to the Pack: Microsoft DreamSpark with Visual Studio

Today we’re making the first addition to the Student Developer Pack since
launch: Microsoft DreamSpark with Visual Studio. You can download Visual
Studio now and sign up for access to Microsoft’s own student developer
program, DreamSpark.

With DreamSpark, students have access to a suite of great Microsoft resources
including software like Microsoft SQL Server, the ability to publish apps and
games for Windows and Xbox with a Windows Store Developer account, and online
training materials, all for free.

To download Visual Studio and get access to DreamSpark, head on over to your
Student Developer Pack.

A Free Hour of Code Mentoring

Brought to you by the folks who created hack.summit(), hack.pledge() is a
network of 4,000 developers offering an hour of free online coding mentorship
to students like you.

Sign up for your hour of support at hackpledge.org.

We want to hear from your teachers

We love hearing all the ways GitHub is being used in education. Be it teams of
high school students competing in the FIRST Robotics Competition, a professor
teaching computer science at UC Berkeley, or researchers working on open
source.

We’re on the lookout for interesting ways GitHub is being used for teaching,
and could use your help getting in touch with teachers. If any of your courses
are using GitHub, tell your teachers that we want to hear from them. Heck, we
might even feature your story on the GitHub Education website.

Teachers: tell us your story

Upcoming GitHub Education Events Visiting Dev Academy Mon Feb 16, 2015,
Wellington, New Zealand @johndbritton will be there. Special Interest Group on
Computer Science Education (SIGCSE) Wed Mar 4, 2015 to Sat Mar 7, 2015, Kansas
City, MO @johndbritton, @davideg, @jordanmccullough will be there. Taiwan
Campus Tour Fri Mar 13, 2015 to Tue Mar 31, 2015, Taiwan @johndbritton, @muan
will be there.

See more upcoming events at education.github.com/events. Cheers, John Britton
Education Liaison, GitHub education@github.com ´´´

------
giaour
Isn't the VS Community edition free now anyway?

~~~
dominotw
This is professional edition. [https://www.dreamspark.com/what-is-
dreamspark.aspx](https://www.dreamspark.com/what-is-dreamspark.aspx)

~~~
soundoflight
The GitHub page explicitly says Community Edition though. Might give a link to
Community Edition if user can't enroll in Dreamspark as not all school
participate (albeit most do).

------
rbanffy
"real world tools can be cost prohibitive"?!

It really depend on how poorly you choose which real world you want to live
in.

~~~
iolothebard
Some of us don't mind paying for our tools.

~~~
sz4kerto
Don't mind? Are you so detached from reality?

For most CS students in the world, 'don't mind' is not an option, they simply
don't have that money.

~~~
cloakandswagger
My universe isn't penniless college students, it's businesses with the funds
to shell out for good tools.

~~~
integraton
This post is about the GitHub student developer pack.

------
max-a
I shit you not, MS is going to buy github.

------
m1aw
Is kinda of off-topic, but I might be able to get some visibility here.

I have been trying to register my "free .me domain" for a couple of days now,
and is impossible, since I'm not from the US, Canda or UK. I already tried to
contact Namecheap and they basically told me they couldn't do anything.

Does someone know what I should do? (other them using a fake Address and Zip-
code)

~~~
dmurdoch
It's really funny you mention this because I just spent all weekend trying to
get the free .me while actually living in Canada and going to a Canada school.
I tried with my own school email, and they took forever to send the
confirmation email, so I requested it again. This invalidated previous emails
and sent a new one, but every time I re-requested, the email I would get would
already be invalid, perpetually out of sink. I opened a ticket, talked to
customer support, they didn't really do anything useful. In the end I used my
girlfriends email to confirm I was a Canada student, then used my private
email for the actual namecheap account.

The whole thing was not very fun, but in the end you seem to need the US, UK,
or CAN email for the initial confirmation.

------
higherpurpose
Does this make Github's acquisition by Microsoft imminent?

~~~
eli
Nope.

------
l33tfr4gg3r
"Microsoft acquires Github" \- with the other recent announcements of .NET
framework and Roslyn moving to Github, and now this, it may seem the day is
not too far off for those headlines to become reality.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Why so many comments about this? Why would they even be interested in buying
it, and why would GitHub sell it? Doesn't make much logistical sense.

Microsoft is actively trying to embrace open source.. where else would they
go?

